# Completly new



## 00smurfette (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay, I have just adopted a one year old husky and I want to make sure she has the best food possible. We easily ruled out commercial food because we had a puppy die a couple of years ago because of commercial food. I have been making her food myself (cooked meat, veggies, and rice). Well, I can say that I am completely sure that their meat does not need cooked. I have been thinking about doing a raw diet, but I am not sure where to begin. All of my internet searches keep bringing up sites where I can buy pre-packaged food (if I wanted someone else to "make" the food, I wouldn't be on this route!). I didn't know if anyone here had some tips on starting raw (personal or links) or knew of any books that are useful to starting a raw diet. 

Thanks!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats

That's Nat (danemama08) and Jon's (jdatwood) site that they compiled to help out new-to-raw feeders. :biggrin:

And of course you can read through the raw portion of this site for lots of information. Any question you have are probably already answered there, or if they're not, you're more than welcome to post them up! :wink:


----------



## 00smurfette (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks! I have been reading through a lot of posts here, but I am still confused. I guess I just like step by step so that I know that I am doing it right!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome! I hope you find our website that she linked for you helpful. Read through it and come back with all questions!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

00smurfette said:


> Thanks! I have been reading through a lot of posts here, but I am still confused. I guess I just like step by step so that I know that I am doing it right!


Well, their "How to Get Started" page outlines everything step by step. I was extremely nervous when I started raw, though I was going to do something wrong with it, and I followed their exact step-by-step guide and it worked perfectly. XD

Here's the link, for easy finding:

How to get started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats
> 
> That's Nat (danemama08) and Jon's (jdatwood) site that they compiled to help out new-to-raw feeders. :biggrin:
> 
> And of course you can read through the raw portion of this site for lots of information. Any question you have are probably already answered there, or if they're not, you're more than welcome to post them up! :wink:


Phemonial site!! That is how I learned PMR.:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

everyone here got me started and through the rough patches.....stick around, ask all the questions you want......

welcome!


----------



## 00smurfette (Oct 15, 2010)

My husband thinks that if we feed her a raw diet she will have carnivorous behavior. I she eats meat she will become more aggressive is how he is thinking about it. I think his thoughts are ridiculous. Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Not at all. Totally untrue. There will be a bit more food guarding, but practicing "nothing in life is free" teaches them to never guard the food from you. Other than feeding times, however, I've never known of a raw fed dog to become more aggressive, blood thirsty, or what-have-you. People are afraid of things like a raw diet, so they'll come up with any excuse in the book to not do it. It's just getting over those fears to accomplish something brilliant and good for your dog who gives back to you every day of its life.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

That is a common myth. 

Raw food is much more important to dogs so they will be more apt to guard it if they have any resource guarding behavior already. Max never cared if my hand was in his kibble bowl but he clearly wishes that I stay at a certain distance from his raw food. No bad behavior, just tension if I am too far or too close.

Raw food may give them better more focused energy so they can be obnoxious hunting fiends for longer periods of time. Max has a lot more energy and more sense on raw but the idiot wild bunny and taunting squirrel in the back yard are still safe and sound. As well as that fly that has been in the house for two days. Elusive thing, dogs have been after it and it escapes every time.

Dogs are carnivores and individuals will have varying amounts of prey drive. Your job is to channel that prey drive into play drive that is fulfilled by playing with you.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

You are making a wonderful decision for your pup! You will not regret it! When I started doing my research I googled "prey model raw diet". I found lots of awesome info, and eventually stumbled upon this forum, which I am eternally grateful for! At the first stages of research, going raw seems so overwhelming; so much to learn, so much to remember, percentages, body weights, proteins... AHHH!!! But let me assure you, it's SIMPLE! It is so much less complicated than it may seem before you actually start. You'll soon figure out a system that is convenient for you and within a couple of weeks it'll be a simple routine! 

Once you learn the basic guidelines, I encourage you to go back and read as many old raw threads as you can. They'll make more sense that way. And of course, any questions you have will be answered here. This forum is amazing and there are so many knowledgable people here! You've come to the right place!

Wait until you start to see the benefits of raw!!!


----------



## 00smurfette (Oct 15, 2010)

"As well as that fly that has been in the house for two days. Elusive thing, dogs have been after it and it escapes every time."

How funny!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The aggressive myth is what a lot of newbs to raw worry about. With dogs it doesn't make them blood thirsty or anything. They do want to protect their food more but that's hardly a bad thing. Just stay respectful of your dogs space when it's meal time. 

With cats on the other hand, raw feeding does make them a bit more prey drive ridden and blood thirsty. I think it's because cats have a stronger hold onto their natural instinct compared to dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> The aggressive myth is what a lot of newbs to raw worry about. With dogs it doesn't make them blood thirsty or anything. They do want to protect their food more but that's hardly a bad thing. Just stay respectful of your dogs space when it's meal time.
> 
> With cats on the other hand, raw feeding does make them a bit more prey drive ridden and blood thirsty. I think it's because cats have a stronger hold onto their natural instinct compared to dogs.


i've read that about cats....made me think they'd become better mousers 

but even with the prey drive increased on a cat.....i've seen videos of cats and dogs living together, both fed raw and the cat is curled up on the dog...and baby's face and body is intact....

i guess....what i'm thinking is children are safe, families are safe with raw fed cats and dogs...

when my dogs were kibble fed, they chased rabbits and squirrels....they still do...but they aren't aggressive with people or children or other dogs....now that they are fed raw....not even the pesky four pound chi who belongs to my sister in law and comes to visit.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Family members (be it kids or other Pets) are safe from dogs...cats on the other hand are a bit less trust worthy to me at least!

Remember when Bailey got hurt this past spring? Well she had major scars and our cat Sidekick was REALLY interested in her wounds...like it smelled like food to him. I caught him several times trying to chew on Bailey's incision and drains!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i do remember....do you think it was prey drive from the cat? 

reason i bring it up.....i used to have cats, too...with dogs...and if one of my dogs got cut, the cat would lick off the blood....this was during the kibble era...and the cat was an indoor cat.

i honestly don't know, natalie....never had a raw fed cat before....probably never will, since i'm more of a dog person....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Raw fed cats are flippin' crazy food motivated....almost to a fault where I'd rather them just have a trough of kibble available all the time. They steal food, they bite your hand if it smells like meat, they get into EVERYTHING! At least that is how both of ours were...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome aboard!

Everyone here is super helpful and nice, I think you're going to find everything you need.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't seen any difference in my cats' behavior since switching them to raw. They respect my dogs when they are eating, they leave me alone when I'm preparing their food, etc. I am fostering two rats and the cats don't bother with them, either.


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought I had the picture of my best buddy cat and dog sharing a meal but I cannot find it. I do have these though and this is very commonplace around here at meal time. 

The dog has to wait for release to eat but the cat is not quite so patient. 









Time to hold off the dog while mommy makes other arrangements. 









Yes, this is how it should be. Doggy gets whole hen minus 1 wing. Kitty gets wing. 









And to show how ravenous cats are, this is while I fed the dogs after cutting each a slab. The cat gets as big a piece as the dogs do. 









I feed Bubba (his name is Dexter but Bubba fits so he has pretty much officially been renamed) both raw and wet. He started off eating the dogs food and loves organ but having started off on pieces that are too big that he cannot possibly eat the bone he now doesn't really try to get into the bone as much as he should. So, he gets egg suppliment and wet food. I had no plans at all to start him on raw, really only just giving him small pieces of organ or meat when I have it out for the dogs. He decided himself that this is how he wants to be fed. He is a PITA when it comes to me cooking, thinking he can eat whatever I have out. I usually have to lock him in the bathroom when I have raw meat on the counter preparing for a meal for us or he'll make himself at home. My other cat (senior hyperthyroid) loves raw meat also but all I do for her is cut it up to get her out of the way. Not sure if is the raw food or the hyperT that makes her so into our food. You won't ever see her eating with the dogs though.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe our cats were crazy because they were both starving little kittens when they came to us and started raw.....?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Maybe our cats were crazy because they were both starving little kittens when they came to us and started raw.....?


Kittens are very impressionable. Theus is obsessed with food and will steal, bite, lick, chew, and anything else when it comes to food, but that's with kibble! haha. He only gets little pieces of raw here and there when I'm portioning it, which isn't often.


----------

